# RRA LAR-8 Varmint



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Looking at getting either a 6.8 or a .308 AR. Leaning more towards the Rock Rivers LAR-8 Varmint, anyone have one, or shot one? Just looking for some insight before I jump on getting a new toy.
http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=257


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

I have an ARP 6.8. It is a great round with minimal recoil and much lighter to lug around than the 308. I suggest a visit to 68forums.com for some great info on 6.8. I absolutely love mine. It is now my primary hunting rifle. :thumbup:


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

You can defnitely build the same gun for a lot less. I'd definitely get the 20" over the 26" from a weight perspective if you go that route. Im starting a LR 308 or LR260 build. Ive noticed that a 24" medium or bull barrel are usually a good bit cheaper than the 16-20" medium and bulls. Im thinking about getting the 24" and have it cut and recrowned to 18-20". I may have it ported or put a muzzle break on it also. The goal is to have a gun my 4yr old could possibly shoot with a managed recoil round. If not he will definitely be able to handle it at 5. FF the barrel and a FF hand guard. No rush to build it at this point so Im going to take my time and find my parts for the right price. My goal is to be $700 or less for the gun non-scoped and before the barrel work. A little depends on what I find. If a SASS setup comes along for the right price I may jump on it. Ive read about 50 different resources over the last few weeks. Also getting some help from a buddy who is pretty proficient with them.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Have the LR-308 AP4 and it is a MOA Rifle , short and light

perfect so far. like the Magpul Mags / Zeiss Scope


----------

